# Best DDR3 ram out there?



## wowhead

Can someone please tell me what the best ram is right now for ddr3 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104084
I hear is a  good one but what about 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145232
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145235
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145224


----------



## just a noob

http://www.corsair.com/_datasheets/TR3X6G2000C7GTF.pdf


----------



## wowhead

Kind of looking for something in the 200 buck range.


----------



## wowhead

What about this ram seeing some good things about it 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227379


----------



## Bodaggit23

wowhead said:


> Kind of looking for something in the 200 buck range.


lol But you asked what was the best.


----------

